# Your biggest mouse?!



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

So for a bit of fun, Lets see who has the biggest mouse!

Mine is a 6 month blue buck (named Sir Arthur Pendragon) who is 9 1/2 inches long from nose to tail tip, and weighs a chunky 59 grams!!

My second biggest is only 16 weeks old, a pet black pied buck (named Mammoth) who's 9 1/2 inches from nose to tail tip, and weighs 54 grams!!!!!!

:lol:

So get out those scales and rulers and tell us who your biggest mousey is!!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Most of my mice average around 58g. My biggest big is 67g.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Mine are just a generation or two away from pet shop mice but my biggest is a 5 month old doe who is 43, matching her is my 28 month old buck. 
And then my second biggest is 38g buck at 4 months or so.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

my biggest boy was Cpan Jack Harness, who was 60-70 grams I reckon (he's passed on now, so can't weigh him) but he was waayy fatter than my biggest current mouse. lol.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

one of the boys i use to have weighed in at 72g. Ill have to measure and weigh my two big bucks tomorrow.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

The biggest mouse I have right now, is a buck. He's about 25,5 cm from nose to tail and he weighs 65 g. He used to weigh 70 g though, but he's getting old.

The biggest mouse I've ever had, was actually a doe. No measurements as she is gone now, but she weighed 80 g! She wasn't fat at all. Actually she was bit too skinny.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

My biggest guy is a healthy 78g. My biggest doe, who is sadly gone now, was 135g. She was extremely obese.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> My biggest guy is a healthy 78g. My biggest doe, who is sadly gone now, was 135g. She was extremely obese.


135g? geessee! that was one fat lady!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
The biggest mouse I've ever had,is Speedy,an obese doe,with 104 g.
Although we were going to feed her a special diet,she doesn't loose weight.
She is one and a half year now and her problems are just in climbing at the moment,so that we create the cageflor more exciting for her.
I hope she will be still o.k.,without obese caused illnesses comeing.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

bonsai said:


> Hello.
> The biggest mouse I've ever had,is Speedy,an obese doe,with 104 g.
> Although we were going to feed her a special diet,she doesn't loose weight.
> She is one and a half year now and her problems are just in climbing at the moment,so that we create the cageflor more exciting for her.
> I hope she will be still o.k.,without obese caused illnesses comeing.


aww bless I hope she'll be ok too!

Thinking on it I did have an Obese red eyed white (she carried red, which we figured was the cause other weight) sadly she caught an R.I and had to be put down, we tried putting her on a diet/special food but it was hard her being in a large group of does, it stopped her putting on more but she didn't slim down. 
She used to be the bully of the group when she was younger but as she got fat she couldn't chase the younger/fit ones about so she ended up with other mice sitting on her head, and silly things like that, and she got too lazy to tell them off. :lol:


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

I could weigh Monaro but as to measuring him nose to tail - I'd have to get him to sit still long enough!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

73g for my black buck, cant find a ruler at the moment.


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

After reading this I popped my BEW buck Monaro on the scales, and he weighed in at (about, my kitchen scales don't measure grammes low-down very accurately) about 1.5 ounces, or 42grammes. Is he too fat? I haven't been able to measure him nose to tail yet, he just doesn't like staying still!

I was worried he seemed to be bulking out a bit much. He gets Wagg mouse food with a bit of rice and oats mixed in, a rotastak treat stick for him to chew grains off, and a few crumbs of home made flatbread as a hand-fed treat each day). He also occasionally gets a sunflower, pumpkin seed or a raisin as a treat, but as I was worried he might be getting too fat I cut this down to a sunflower or pumpkin seed or a raisin once a week. For extra gnawing/minerals, I took a roast chicken bone, boiled it up with the rest of the carcass for stock in the crockpot, and let him have that to chew on, it seems to be lasting him a good long time.

His eyes are clear, his coat is nice and shiny, his skin supple etc and he seems to have plenty of energy. As I'm a first time mouse owner I don't want to do things wrong and give him too much or too little.

How does his weight/diet sound to you guys?

Kirsty


----------



## jaroslava (May 16, 2010)

After weighing and measuring, i have found most of my biggest boys are 8 1/2 inches and 58g. The girls are mostly 8 inches and 50g. So guess we still have a bit to go to catch up. It would be interesting to know what other Aussie mouse owners results are.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

scrapheapchallenge said:


> After reading this I popped my BEW buck Monaro on the scales, and he weighed in at (about, my kitchen scales don't measure grammes low-down very accurately) about 1.5 ounces, or 42grammes. Is he too fat? I haven't been able to measure him nose to tail yet, he just doesn't like staying still!
> 
> How does his weight/diet sound to you guys?
> 
> Kirsty


does he look fat? if he's a 'long' mouse then the weight is probably fine, if he looks like he has a podgy belly/sides then he's probably overweight. 43g doesn't sound too bad though.

here's my fave chubby mouse -Cpan Jack Harkness (RIP) -I never got to weigh him though


----------

